# Arkansas2018!!



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm not liking all this rain. A lot of my honey hole will be flooded again this year! God luck every one. Seen a post where 1 was found in Alabama today. Won't be long!!


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

Nice. I am going out sometime this weekend here in mid-Arkansas if I ever get a few hours without this crazy rain.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

glassman said:


> I'm not liking all this rain. A lot of my honey hole will be flooded again this year! God luck every one. Seen a post where 1 was found in Alabama today. Won't be long!!


Sorry I wad miss informed. It was in Georgia not Alabama


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

Hopefully it will be a great morel season! Good luck to you too!


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

I went out today. Looked along the creek. Nothing..... but I did find this


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

jean marie said:


> View attachment 3632


Is that a knife or a spearhead? Awesome find! I would look around that same area for more of those!


----------



## David Rivera (Feb 28, 2018)

glassman said:


> View attachment 3586


What state r u n


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

nutsak said:


> Is that a knife or a spearhead? Awesome find! I would look around that same area for more of those!


Not really sure... I have found MANY different sizes and types on our property in last 5 years.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

David Rivera said:


> What state r u n


I live in Arkansas. 41 miles SW of Gainesville, Mo in a small town named Yellville.


----------



## Tekquera01 (Apr 1, 2017)

jean marie said:


> I live in Arkansas. 41 miles SE of Gainesville, Mo in a small town named Yellville.


Yellville Arkansas that is actually where we honeymooned at the Buffalo River Lodge Bed and Breakfast. A gal named Beth and her husband from Texas were running it when we got married in 2012!


----------



## NanaKOB (Mar 3, 2018)

New to morel hunting in Arkansas. Have hunted Nebraska and Iowa past years. Any recommendations for hunt areas in Faulkner County?


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

NanaKOB said:


> New to morel hunting in Arkansas. Have hunted Nebraska and Iowa past years. Any recommendations for hunt areas in Faulkner County?


https://www.agfc.com/en/hunting/where-hunt/wildlife-management-areas/
Above is a link to the AR WMAs by county. Check out Camp Robinson WMA for example. They did a large burn down there you could see from most of the Faulkner county earlier this year. I don't know the rules for morel hunting on WMAs but I do intend to find out. Or if anyone knows please report back here. Thanks!


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

https://www.agfc.com/en/hunting/general-hunting-regulations/general-wma-regulations/

It states the following:

On property owned, leased or cooperatively managed by the Arkansas Game and Fish Commission, you may not:

remove rocks, fruits, nuts, acorns, artifacts, plants or any other objects.
I understand protection of natural resources and areas but soooo disheartening . . . don't you dare pick a wild blackberry or nut. I would not consider shrooms an object.  Just sayin' . . .


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

dang. I am not aware of morels being a major source of food for wildlife so I may call and ask anyway. But thanks for the info. They will probably say no.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Some wildlife management areas you are able to gather ONLY what can be eaten in a day. At least that’s the way a park ranger explained it. But I would call first to confirm. No need to pay outragious fines just to pick morels. Even though we pay taxes to our government and this land is rightfully OURS.


----------



## hstlrussell (May 17, 2017)

in all national parks and national wilderness areas, you cannot "harvest" mushrooms, which involves cutting the mushrooms and removing them from the site. you can always enjoy them in the park, so if you're planning a camping trip, you can enjoy your found morels while you're there, but are not permitted to leave with them.


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

Hmm. Makes me wonder about all of these people are going to hunt mushrooms that talk of going to other states or specifically up on the Buffalo River in north AR. That is a national park. So technically walking out of there with a bag of morels is illegal? I think I know a lot of people personally who are not legally picking mushrooms, lol.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

We need to get on the lawmakers. Pretty soon they will start making you buy a license. Then put a limit on how many you get. They think they are like an animal that will be back next year, instead of a fast degrading resource that must be harvested before it goes to waste. I usually see so many rotten morels toward the end of a season it makes me ill. Your taxes support all those areas and not getting to pick morels is just plain stupid. Out west they worry about the pro pickers that are selling them, but the same applies, why let them just rot?


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

I hunt with the Arkansas Mycological Society. We hunt parts of Ouachita & Ozark National Forests. Maybe should join in order to hunt? $15.00 a year dues, $20.00 for family. Will be hunting morels in Dover & chanterelles at Lake Sylvia.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

I would like to learn how to find chants. Never really looked for them. I just like spring time and morels. I do a lot of hiking in the fall but never pick any of the schrooms i see.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Yellow chants are way easier to find than black trumpets which are chanterelles also. “In my opinion” yellow chanterelles are far superior to morels in flavor and texture.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

True story


----------



## mistressmunin (Apr 10, 2015)

jean marie said:


> I hunt with the Arkansas Mycological Society. We hunt parts of Ouachita & Ozark National Forests. Maybe should join in order to hunt? $15.00 a year dues, $20.00 for family. Will be hunting morels in Dover & chanterelles at Lake Sylvia.


That's a reasonable fee. Are there any segments of that group close to the Bentonville/Rogers/Bella Vista area? I would live to go mushroom hunting with some more knowledgable folks. I can find morels, but that's about it.


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

Glad jean marie posted about AMS. I am sending in my $15 today to Jay. My question is what is the notification process for when the group hunts happen?


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

kb said:


> I would like to learn how to find chants. Never really looked for them. I just like spring time and morels. I do a lot of hiking in the fall but never pick any of the schrooms i see.


Kb ur missing out on alot of good shrooms


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Jay will send out newsletters (mail) with the dates of the forays. Our first morel hunt will be in Dover (Ozark N. F at end of March or beginning of April). As far as I know, it’s only 1 group that hunts. We have gone to Devil’s Den in Winslow to hunt also. I have traveled 3 hrs (one way) to hunt at forays. You will also be informed via facebook when you join the group. I don’t have an FB account so I just wait for the newsletter.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks like it will be another week here in Arkansas. I always find Black Morels first under the wild Cherry trees. Then yellows about two weeks after that. Last year the first Blacks came up March 8th. I think it will be a week later at least this year.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

arkanshrooms said:


> Looks like it will be another week here in Arkansas. I always find Black Morels first under the wild Cherry trees. Then yellows about two weeks after that. Last year the first Blacks came up March 8th. I think it will be a week later at least this year.


I agree with you temps have been really low don’t mind having a later season but can’t wait to get out


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

30 degrees in central AR this morning but the days have been near 60 or above. I'll go check things out as usual this weekend. I can't wait or these trips to start getting productive.

Jogged at lunch a couple of times this week and some yards are full of spring beauty and henbit. Also a few flowering trees that I think are saucer magnolias? Large purple blooms before any leaves show up. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

ConHawg said:


> 30 degrees in central AR this morning but the days have been near 60 or above. I'll go check things out as usual this weekend. I can't wait or these trips to start getting productive.
> 
> Jogged at lunch a couple of times this week and some yards are full of spring beauty and henbit. Also a few flowering trees that I think are saucer magnolias? Large purple blooms before any leaves show up. Good luck to everyone!


Looks like the temps are really warming up in the next week lows 50-55.


----------



## NanaKOB (Mar 3, 2018)

morelsxs said:


> https://www.agfc.com/en/hunting/general-hunting-regulations/general-wma-regulations/
> 
> It states the following:
> 
> ...


Yep just talked to Fish and Game and you cannot take morels on their land. Also talked to forestry but got my best lead on the river at Toad Suck. Calling Corps of Engineers next. Well this sucks......Even they said no.


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

You mention Toad Suck and that got me to thinking. Deltic timber leases a TON of land across the river in Perry county. There are a lot of very large hunting clubs over there and not all of the land is pine (though most is). It would be interesting to find a few folks in those clubs and ask to hunt on their deer leases. Might be worth a try.


----------



## hstlrussell (May 17, 2017)

NanaKOB said:


> Yep just talked to Fish and Game and you cannot take morels on their land. Also talked to forestry but got my best lead on the river at Toad Suck. Calling Corps of Engineers next. Well this sucks......Even they said no.


just morels? did they say?


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

May apple and trillium coming up at Pinnacle Mt state park in Little Rock. I always heard may apple came up a little bit before morels.


----------



## BooBooBear (Mar 11, 2018)

Ok, I moved here 3 years ago come August. I have missed the last seasons and cannot wait until this weekend to go hunting. Went today with no luck. I have never been able to go at the right time. Anyone out there able to help in Bentonville area?
This is my Birthday month and cannot wait to find some good surprises


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

I doubt they are up yet in NW Arkansas. I have been looking around LR and Conway and not seeing anything yet. That being said, with any luck we will all be finding them by the end of the month.


----------



## BooBooBear (Mar 11, 2018)

ConHawg said:


> I doubt they are up yet in NW Arkansas. I have been looking around LR and Conway and not seeing anything yet. That being said, with any luck we will all be finding them by the end of the month.


Right. I need some good hunters to lead me. ❤


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

ConHawg said:


> I doubt they are up yet in NW Arkansas. I have been looking around LR and Conway and not seeing anything yet. That being said, with any luck we will all be finding them by the end of the month.


Someone found some in sw Missouri could actually be pretty soon


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

tommyjosh said:


> Someone found some in sw Missouri could actually be pretty soon


sw MO has had at least 2 nights below freezing every week for hours at a time so no wonder what they found was just a little nub. It was also probably under a foot of leaves, lol. But I like it as a positive sign. I feel good about this coming weekend. I will take a leaf rake and a magnifying glass if necessary.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

ConHawg said:


> sw MO has had at least 2 nights below freezing every week for hours at a time so no wonder what they found was just a little nub. It was also probably under a foot of leaves, lol. But I like it as a positive sign. I feel good about this coming weekend. I will take a leaf rake and a magnifying glass if necessary.


Looking at the temps and they are really high in the next week


----------



## cajunshroomer3578 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello fellow fungal freaks 
Daniel here(South Louisiana). Long time stalker, first time poster to this thread lol
Lots of edibles down south but not a morel in sight ☹ Definitely not lacking chantys. Been thinking about driving north in the future years and was looking for a little advice. Anyone hunt 
Felsenthal National Wildlife Refuge ? Is it too swampy ?


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice pics. Thanks for posting. "Kids 'n 'shrooms" brings out the 'joyful kid in all of us'.

Do you get lions mane, Herecium down your way?


----------



## cajunshroomer3578 (Mar 22, 2017)

sb said:


> Nice pics. Thanks for posting. "Kids 'n 'shrooms" brings out the 'joyful kid in all of us'.
> 
> Do you get lions mane, Herecium down your way?


Thanks....Look forward to showing the little ones what our land has to offer. If only I can get her to leave the videos alone for one whole day lol
Work in progress 
Yes we do. I’ve found one fresh specimen of Hericium a couple years back(North Louisiana) and one way past prime just this past December behind the house while spot and stalking whitetail. Needless to say I’ll be at that tree next year waiting it out. Only bad thing is my bitter taste buds are very prominent. Had a hard time with them. Everyone else that ate them loved em. I made a sweet and spicy Thai sauce and threw it in the wok.

What’s your location?


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Central OH. I Get a good amount of Lion's mane when the moisture is good. That you have in abundance I believe.

I end up dehydrating 80% of Herecium and powdering it and using it in cooked cereal and pancake batter and gravy. For me, reconstituting whole dehydrated Lions mane doesn't work for palatability.

I like to consume it regularly because it has medicinal, beneficial effects for nervous system/brain.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Louisiana and South Arkansas are very similar. You need to get North of the Arkansas river, up onto the Ozark mountains to really find numbers of morels. I saw a photo of a morel from just North of Baton Rouge this year. I've seen a photo of one morel from near El Dorado, AR too, but never heard of any good numbers in the swampy South. They do find good numbers, some years, in Central Arkansas near lake Ouachita, Mt. Ida, Pensil Bluff, etc.


cajunshroomer3578 said:


> View attachment 3818
> View attachment 3819
> Hello fellow fungal freaks
> Daniel here(South Louisiana). Long time stalker, first time poster to this thread lol
> ...


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

As of today, I have seen photos of baby Yellow Morels in Crawford, Cross, and Benton, counties. Black Morels in Crawford county. All finds by friends or posters on Arkansas Morel Hunters on FB. All my personal spots that I have checked so far have been vacant of any fungi. LOL


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

arkanshrooms said:


> As of today, I have seen photos of baby Yellow Morels in Crawford, Cross, and Benton, counties. Black Morels in Crawford county. All finds by friends or posters on Arkansas Morel Hunters on FB. All my personal spots that I have checked so far have been vacant of any fungi. LOL


Yes there have been finds consistently now


----------



## cajunshroomer3578 (Mar 22, 2017)

arkanshrooms said:


> Louisiana and South Arkansas are very similar. You need to get North of the Arkansas river, up onto the Ozark mountains to really find numbers of morels. I saw a photo of a morel from just North of Baton Rouge this year. I've seen a photo of one morel from near El Dorado, AR too, but never heard of any good numbers in the swampy South. They do find good numbers, some years, in Central Arkansas near lake Ouachita, Mt. Ida, Pensil Bluff, etc.


Thanks for the info


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

arkanshrooms said:


> Louisiana and South Arkansas are very similar. You need to get North of the Arkansas river, up onto the Ozark mountains to really find numbers of morels. I saw a photo of a morel from just North of Baton Rouge this year. I've seen a photo of one morel from near El Dorado, AR too, but never heard of any good numbers in the swampy South. They do find good numbers, some years, in Central Arkansas near lake Ouachita, Mt. Ida, Pensil Bluff, etc.


Yes. I'm the 1 who usualy post the numbers from that area, but it won't happen this year for sure! Which really stinks. My honey hole is under about 6 feet of water as of yesterday. And from the water line on the trees it had come down about 4 feet. My other spots on higher ground still have not started either. Good luck everyone.


----------



## hotdawg (Mar 12, 2018)

glassman said:


> I'm not liking all this rain. A lot of my honey hole will be flooded again this year! God luck every one. Seen a post where 1 was found in Alabama today. Won't be long!!


People r finding them in missouri. So they r in arkansas


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

Found yellow, grey, and black morels in Sebastian co. the past couple days but the lack of rain made them sparse


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

sustainable forager said:


> Found yellow, grey, and black morels in Sebastian co. the past couple days but the lack of rain made them sparse


Should be starting soon


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Found in Springdale, Ar today


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

jean marie said:


> Found in Springdale, Ar today


Quite a few


----------



## Tekquera01 (Apr 1, 2017)

jean marie said:


> Some wildlife management areas you are able to gather ONLY what can be eaten in a day. At least that’s the way a park ranger explained it. But I would call first to confirm. No need to pay outragious fines just to pick morels. Even though we pay taxes to our government and this land is rightfully OURS.


Rotflmmfao!!! Only what can be eaten in a day????? Hell just between my husband and I we could easily eat a minimum of 100 in a day.


----------



## Tekquera01 (Apr 1, 2017)

jean marie said:


> Found in Springdale, Ar today


AWESOME Find Jean!!!! I may start scouting........


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

jean marie said:


> Found in Springdale, Ar today


Nice hit jean


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Sorry you all. I did not find them. A member of AMS did. I should have stated “someone” in Springdale found them. Instead of “Found in Springdale” I apologize again.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Went scouting today in Pope county. With five people searching, we looked for four hours in awesome habitat, but only found one large Black Morel.


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

arkanshrooms said:


> Went scouting today in Pope county. With five people searching, we looked for four hours in awesome habitat, but only found one large Black Morel.


That is discouraging. But it lets me know I m not crazy. I have been scouring my deer lease in Conway county. Only thing that got my attention Thursday was a large black snake. I left that part of the woods to him.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

arkanshrooms - Great Picture!


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Woohoo! Finally seeing some! Two of my spots had lots of babies. With the rain forecasted, the weekend looks very prosperous. My phone went dead before I found most of the babies in both locations. Still have 8 more spots to check! Good luck everyone!


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Foray with AMS next weekend Saturday, March 31st.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

My hunting grounds, view from my front porch.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Me and my buddy found 55 nice yellows in Sebastian county today. Photo was early in the morning. The first we found.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Awesome! Prae sent me that same photo telling me about your finds. Will you & Bill be at the foray Saturday?


----------



## Mountain man44 (Mar 25, 2018)

I am new to Arkansas, recent retiree and live in Mountain view ...anyone local that needs someone to morel hunt with them please contact me....I love to hike and [email protected]


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

jean marie said:


> Awesome! Prae sent me that same photo telling me about your finds. Will you & Bill be at the foray Saturday?


 We will not be coming to that foray. We have lots of morels here now, so trying to cover a lot of ground, especially after all the rain.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Well we finally found a couple babies Saturday. Very late start for us. My big honey hole is flooded bad. It probably won't do anything this year.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

glassman said:


> View attachment 4086
> View attachment 4087
> Well we finally found a couple babies Saturday. Very late start for us. My big honey hole is flooded bad. It probably won't do anything this year.


"glassman" nice to see your post & know you're still top side of the turf. Maybe when that water goes down you'll find some nice arrowheads, ect.....?? Enjoy.


----------



## sunam (Mar 26, 2018)

glassman said:


> View attachment 4086
> View attachment 4087
> Well we finally found a couple babies Saturday. Very late start for us. My big honey hole is flooded bad. It probably won't do anything this year.


Where are you located?


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

sunam said:


> Where are you located?


Montgomery county


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

jean marie said:


> Awesome! Prae sent me that same photo telling me about your finds. Will you & Bill be at the foray Saturday?


I know you were asking someone else, but I am going to try to make this AMS foray Saturday. It is my 1st year as a member and I just want folks to teach me how to spot Ash and Elm trees by bark alone. Don't have a clue without leaves on trees.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

No problem ConHawg
We will surely help!


----------



## Luke (Mar 5, 2018)

Hunting up hear in the hills had report's of some greys found izard couny


----------



## Luke (Mar 5, 2018)

Well my name is Luke I am new to this form


----------



## Luke (Mar 5, 2018)

But I'm not new to morels I can' wait for them to start sorry everyone had to post three times so this is not a robot


----------



## Luke (Mar 5, 2018)

Hey everyone I also talked to the forest rangers and they said we can hunt in the national forest if we hunt to eat and not to sale fyi


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

What county are you in Luke?


----------



## Luke (Mar 5, 2018)

jean marie said:


> What county are you in Luke?


Im in izard county on the edge of stone county


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

Good to know that the national forests are OK to hunt in. Suspected that to be the case. State parks and WMAs are out.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Luke said:


> Im in izard county on the edge of stone county


I am in Marion County, not far from you actually. I have already been finding them here.


----------



## Luke (Mar 5, 2018)

Yep yep talk to a game and fish the said no but the forest as long as we don't hunt for profit


----------



## Luke (Mar 5, 2018)

Good to know


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

arkanshrooms, what kind of trees did you find those beauties around?


----------



## Luke (Mar 5, 2018)

They were found in a back yard around a propane tank I found mine last year around sycamores and ash


----------



## Luke (Mar 5, 2018)

jean marie said:


> No problem ConHawg
> We will surely help!


Did u find your around trees?


----------



## cajunshroomer3578 (Mar 22, 2017)

Ozark National Forest is fair game ?


----------



## Luke (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes as long as we don't hunt for profit


----------



## Mountain man44 (Mar 25, 2018)

Luke said:


> Hey everyone I also talked to the forest rangers and they said we can hunt in the national forest if we hunt to eat and not to sale fyi


Luke, contact me if you would like someone to tag along morel hunting with you...I'm north of MV.....Lee [email protected]


----------



## Luke (Mar 5, 2018)

Mountain man44 said:


> Luke, contact me if you would like someone to tag along morel hunting with you...I'm north of MV.....Lee [email protected]


Would like to hunt with a fellow morel hunter


----------



## morel finder (May 11, 2014)

jean marie said:


> My hunting grounds, view from my front porch.


You're blessed Jean, that's a beautiful view to behold every morning! Good luck on your season.


----------



## Luke (Mar 5, 2018)

Went out yesterday to new spot no luck but with this rain and temps looking good should start seeing lots of them


----------



## flatbottomfrank (Mar 27, 2013)

In most places mushrooms are considered one of the few things one can collect from State Parks, and WMA's. I know not only have I hunted morels in WMA's in AR, but have always encountered others doing the same.


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

flatbottomfrank said:


> In most places mushrooms are considered one of the few things one can collect from State Parks, and WMA's. I know not only have I hunted morels in WMA's in AR, but have always encountered others doing the same.


Several have posted otherwise about state owned lands (not national park land). Not saying you can't, just saying it is against the rules.

Here is a question I sent to AGFC "Is it OK to hunt for morel mushrooms on all public lands in Arkansas including WMAs? "

Response:
Hi ****, no. It is not legal to remove plants, rocks or any artifact from public land.

Kim Cartwright
Media Specialist
E: [email protected]


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

morel finder said:


> You're blessed Jean, that's a beautiful view to behold every morning! Good luck on your season.


THANK YOU. I am very very grateful.
Good luck to you as well!


----------



## Luke (Mar 5, 2018)

I've talked to the rangers yes it is ok as long as it' not for profit


----------



## WhiteRiverBluff (Mar 29, 2018)

glassman said:


> I'm not liking all this rain. A lot of my honey hole will be flooded again this year! God luck every one. Seen a post where 1 was found in Alabama today. Won't be long!!


Not long at all; I have some in Marion County!


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Well we were able to pick a few yesterday in Montgomery county


----------



## Luke (Mar 5, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Luke (Mar 5, 2018)

didn't find any yesterday but we caught these


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

Great! Going to check a spot in Conway county today and trying to decide if too early to go north of clinton to a sweet spot we know of.

--Hey, nice fish.


----------



## Luke (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm up near the forest black morels are being found no yellow s yet


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

Luke said:


> I'm up near the forest black morels are being found no yellow s yet


That's only thing keeping us back. Our spot in the north has produced many yellows, few blacks. May need to wait another week on that spot.


----------



## Luke (Mar 5, 2018)

The night' here have still been chilly but the ground temps have been around 56 to 57 So it won't be long


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

http://www.ipm.msu.edu/uploads/files/E2892Ash.pdf
Of course there are not really leaves to speak of on the trees yet. But this link talks about ash trees, opposite branching, etc.


----------



## BillG (Mar 30, 2018)

So my wife and I live in Fort Smith and would like to go look for morels. We've never done it before. Neither of us have ever even eaten a morel. It just sounds like a fun thing to do. Anyone have any ideas about where to look around Fort Smith? We're definitely not looking to find a lot of them, just a couple to cook up and see if we even like morels. Honestly, I hate mushrooms and probably won't like morels, but this sounds like more fun than an Easter egg hunt. We're going to Tenkiller tonight and plan to look there around Chicken Creek/Terrapin Creek tomorrow where we have land. If anyone knows of a good spot around there that would be helpful too.


----------



## Luke (Mar 5, 2018)

BillG said:


> So my wife and I live in Fort Smith and would like to go look for morels. We've never done it before. Neither of us have ever even eaten a morel. It just sounds like a fun thing to do. Anyone have any ideas about where to look around Fort Smith? We're definitely not looking to find a lot of them, just a couple to cook up and see if we even like morels. Honestly, I hate mushrooms and probably won't like morels, but this sounds like more fun than an Easter egg hunt. We're going to Tenkiller tonight and plan to look there around Chicken Creek/Terrapin Creek tomorrow where we have land. If anyone knows of a good spot around there that would be helpful too.


Ash trees sycamores. Trees elms trees I had my best luck find some trees start looking all around them creek banks that have a good flat to them south. Side slopes


----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

arkanshrooms said:


> Went scouting today in Pope county. With five people searching, we looked for four hours in awesome habitat, but only found one large Black Morel.


That is a beautiful mushroom


----------



## Teej (Mar 31, 2018)

Baxter/Marion county yesterday


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

We found just shy of 5lbs in Sebastian county Friday. Found over a pound of old rotten ones.


----------



## WhiteRiverBluff (Mar 29, 2018)

Teej said:


> View attachment 4241
> Baxter/Marion county yesterday


Nice! I have about 31 right now. Go Marion County!


----------



## Teej (Mar 31, 2018)

Baxter took the cake today but I'l be looking at my Marion honey hole when my wife has her next day off. Today's find


----------



## Bethany Buttry (Mar 16, 2018)

Found a few in Benton county.


----------



## Luke (Mar 5, 2018)

found these today stone county


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

I live in Sharp County, Cherokee Village to be exact. This is my second spring here and I am finding it almost impossible to find a place to hunt Morels?! Most all the private land I have driven through is posted. Outside of knocking on peoples doors, I’m kind of at my wits and as to what to do, any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Luke (Mar 5, 2018)

I just go ask all they can say Is no or take half of your catch but also travel go other places


----------



## Luke (Mar 5, 2018)

There are still good people around these parts


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

Luke said:


> There are still good people around these parts


 Hopefully you’re right, Luke?! Been doing a lot of windshield time driving around, that’s for sure! Would rather spend it walking and looking!


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

BTW, are you guys hunting river and creek areas, or are you hunting hillsides?


----------



## Luke (Mar 5, 2018)

All the above


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

Luke said:


> All the above


 Is there any vegetation growing in the hills where you hunt? Because, there is nothing growing around here except for in the creek and river beds. I’m from West Central Illinois, and I’m not used to the terrain around here, it’s totally different


----------



## Luke (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes I look for new growth in the forest


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

glassman said:


> I'm not liking all this rain. A lot of my honey hole will be flooded again this year! God luck every one. Seen a post where 1 was found in Alabama today. Won't be long!!


 Supposed to be in the mid upper 20s Friday and Saturday night in northern Arkansas, do you think that will end the season? Thanks


----------



## WhiteRiverBluff (Mar 29, 2018)

stormy said:


> Is there any vegetation growing in the hills where you hunt? Because, there is nothing growing around here except for in the creek and river beds. I’m from West Central Illinois, and I’m not used to the terrain around here, it’s totally different





stormy said:


> BTW, are you guys hunting river and creek areas, or are you hunting hillsides?





stormy said:


> Supposed to be in the mid upper 20s Friday and Saturday night in northern Arkansas, do you think that will end the season? Thanks


I can tell you that I hunt places near water/streams and with lots of down trees. That being said, several years ago I had a gorgeous morel pop up in the middle of our road, smack dab in the middle of gravel. Makes no sense. I basically keep my head down for an entire month wherever I go!


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

stormy said:


> I live in Sharp County, Cherokee Village to be exact. This is my second spring here and I am finding it almost impossible to find a place to hunt Morels?! Most all the private land I have driven through is posted. Outside of knocking on peoples doors, I’m kind of at my wits and as to what to do, any suggestions would be appreciated





stormy said:


> Is there any vegetation growing in the hills where you hunt? Because, there is nothing growing around here except for in the creek and river beds. I’m from West Central Illinois, and I’m not used to the terrain around here, it’s totally different


I’m in the same boat as u stormy i just moved from Oklahoma a month ago and here n Lincoln AR and don’t have any places 2 hunt were I do it’s 3-4 hrs west going this weekend hope it ain’t 2 late.


----------



## Waynesroomer (Apr 4, 2018)

pratherpea52 said:


> I’m in the same boat as u stormy i just moved from Oklahoma a month ago and here n Lincoln AR and don’t have any places 2 hunt were I do it’s 3-4 hrs west going this weekend hope it ain’t 2 late.


I'm just now starting to hunt for morels here in garland county not having any luck yet. I'm afraid I might be too late.any thoughts?


----------



## Waynesroomer (Apr 4, 2018)

I live just outside of hot springs and would like to know if one has found morel mushrooms in garland county?


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

WhiteRiverBluff said:


> I can tell you that I hunt places near water/streams and with lots of down trees. That being said, several years ago I had a gorgeous morel pop up in the middle of our road, smack dab in the middle of gravel. Makes no sense. I basically keep my head down for an entire month wherever I go!


 LOL, that’s hilarious, watch out for the light posts!


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Still finding Blacks in Crawford county. Yellows starting too in the highlands. Here's three pounds from today. Second picking in one spot a week after we already picked 3lbs.


----------



## Leon the hunter (Mar 30, 2018)

pratherpea52 said:


> I’m in the same boat as u stormy i just moved from Oklahoma a month ago and here n Lincoln AR and don’t have any places 2 hunt were I do it’s 3-4 hrs west going this weekend hope it ain’t 2 late.


Just go talk to people most people don't have problem of letting you look for mushrooms.


----------



## Leon the hunter (Mar 30, 2018)

Leon the hunter said:


> Just go talk to people most people don't have problem of letting you look for mushrooms.


You don't have state parks, state land , ect ?


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Leon the hunter said:


> You don't have state parks, state land , ect ?


Yea think I’ve got a place my cousin told me bout


----------



## Leon the hunter (Mar 30, 2018)

pratherpea52 said:


> Yea think I’ve got a place my cousin told me bout


Gooo Get em, LOL.


----------



## Waynesroomer (Apr 4, 2018)

Anyone have fresh morels for sale. I'm willing to pick them up for the right price. I usually go to Indiana to pick them myself but I couldn't make the trip this year and can't seem to find any in my area.


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

Found a few today in Searcy and Pope counties, not enough for a meal  
Am thinking about going to give the national forest a closer inspection tomorrow NE of Hector.

Many of the black and yellow that I saw were still just coming up. Yet I have found a few that were old and broken. Kind of a weird season.


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

Found enough the next 2 days to make a meal. Was a lot of fun and I might just have found a new spot to check each year in Pope county in the forest. Game Warden stopped and chatted and told me a couple more spots in the national forest with mostly hardwood. He was a real nice guy.
I saw some baby morels under the leaves so I will be going back next weekend. Not gonna get my hopes up but with these temps coming up, woohoo!


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

ConHawg said:


> Found enough the next 2 days to make a meal. Was a lot of fun and I might just have found a new spot to check each year in Pope county in the forest. Game Warden stopped and chatted and told me a couple more spots in the national forest with mostly hardwood. He was a real nice guy.
> I saw some baby morels under the leaves so I will be going back next weekend. Not gonna get my hopes up but with these temps coming up, woohoo!


That’s a pretty cool a game warden helped you out like that! Not sure where you live at exactly, but I used to hunt the wildlife refuge over in yell County and it was pretty decent, although it gets picked through a bit. There’s a guy that works in the forestry department, soil conservation I believe, and his name is Leif Anderson I think? He told me a few places to go up Highway seven north of Pelsor. You might try and track him down. There’s an area by the Dover lights if you know where that’s at, which is west of Highway seven. I think the other one is just north of the turn off to go to Deere, maybe just passed moccasin gap Road, and it’s off to the east. Good luck


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

stormy said:


> That’s a pretty cool a game warden helped you out like that! Not sure where you live at exactly, but I used to hunt the wildlife refuge over in yell County and it was pretty decent, although it gets picked through a bit. There’s a guy that works in the forestry department, soil conservation I believe, and his name is Leif Anderson I think? He told me a few places to go up Highway seven north of Pelsor. You might try and track him down. There’s an area by the Dover lights if you know where that’s at, which is west of Highway seven. I think the other one is just north of the turn off to go to Deere, maybe just passed moccasin gap Road, and it’s off to the east. Good luck


I picked up a map of the forest at the Hector ranger's office. We are talking about a lot of area to cover here. Just in the Big Piney district I have looked at a tiny little area. This will keep me busy and out of trouble for quite a while.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Teej said:


> View attachment 4279
> Baxter took the cake today but I'l be looking at my Marion honey hole when my wife has her next day off. Today's find


Teej,
Based on what you're finding, how good of a year do think this is for you?


----------



## Annie (Apr 11, 2018)

Any word on Washington County? Over the last couple weeks, my husband and I have been hunting and finding---zero. I am beginning to wonder if I should just take up knitting instead. Are we in season? Too wet? Too dry? Are we too high up in altitude? We are just south of Evansville, own a few wooded acres. Would love to find enough to say I picked the right property to buy. Downhearted


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

Annie said:


> Any word on Washington County? Over the last couple weeks, my husband and I have been hunting and finding---zero. I am beginning to wonder if I should just take up knitting instead. Are we in season? Too wet? Too dry? Are we too high up in altitude? We are just south of Evansville, own a few wooded acres. Would love to find enough to say I picked the right property to buy. Downhearted


 My guess would be start hunting the creek banks and wash areas where the soil is damper. I’m in Sharp County, and things are drying up pretty quickly here. Hoping for the rain they are predicting tomorrow, but not holding my breath. Good luck


----------



## Luke (Mar 5, 2018)

stormy said:


> Supposed to be in the mid upper 20s Friday and Saturday night in northern Arkansas, do you think that will end the season? Thanks


Morels like the cold more than hot and start hunting places that were flooded should be right I'm finding all mine around ash trees this year


----------



## Luke (Mar 5, 2018)

This rain and cooler temps should help a little


----------



## duke (Mar 1, 2013)

Without going through the whole threads and reading as I'm pressed for time is anybody finding any shrooms in the Ozark National Forest?


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

duke said:


> Without going through the whole threads and reading as I'm pressed for time is anybody finding any shrooms in the Ozark National Forest?


I found some north of Hector last weekend when it was cold. Went back yesterday and varmints had gotten in there. Only found 2 in the top land and they were kind of dry. I concur that bottom lands may be getting better than tops.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Apr 9, 2018)

duke said:


> Without going through the whole threads and reading as I'm pressed for time is anybody finding any shrooms in the Ozark National Forest?


Yes I'm still finding them in Crawford and Franklin counties


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Found these today in Adair county Lil dry


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm headed down to Harrison to visit family. 

Do I have any hope of finding any?

The Arkansas board has pretty much shut down so I'm assuming it's over. I'm also hoping you all are just outside picking morels and are too busy to post...


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

celticcurl said:


> I'm headed down to Harrison to visit family.
> 
> Do I have any hope of finding any?
> 
> The Arkansas board has pretty much shut down so I'm assuming it's over. I'm also hoping you all are just outside picking morels and are too busy to post...


 I don’t think it’s over yet in northern Arkansas. I found two medium size fresh yellow ones yesterday and the creek area in sharp county. Another guy found a few dozen fresh Grays in Boone County today. Somebody posted finding some pretty big yellow ones I think yesterday and Sebastian County I believe


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

ConHawg said:


> I found some north of Hector last weekend when it was cold. Went back yesterday and varmints had gotten in there. Only found 2 in the top land and they were kind of dry. I concur that bottom lands may be getting better than tops.


 All I’ve been hunting, is river and creek bed areas. If we get rain Sunday, I’m hoping there will still be some big ones come up next week?!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

stormy said:


> All I’ve been hunting, is river and creek bed areas. If we get rain Sunday, I’m hoping there will still be some big ones come up next week?!


Thanks for the info.

I'm so excited to get down there and visit family and see the beautiful Ozarks. Finding some morels would just be the icing on the cake. I'm looking forward to seeing anything green or fungal.


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

Luke said:


> This rain and cooler temps should help a little


 Hey Luke, do you think it’s gotten too late in northern Arkansas, or do you think possible rain this weekend will bring more up? Anybody else weigh-in as well, thanks


----------



## johnboy (Mar 26, 2017)

stormy said:


> Hey Luke, do you think it’s gotten too late in northern Arkansas, or do you think possible rain this weekend will bring more up? Anybody else weigh-in as well, thanks


Found 60 yesterday and 30 today in nw should be good after this rain Sunday-Tuesday best days i belive


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

johnboy said:


> Found 60 yesterday and 30 today in nw should be good after this rain Sunday-Tuesday best days i belive


 Congrats


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

stormy said:


> Congrats


 For you guys that have been hunting for years in northern Arkansas, do you think the possible rain this weekend could still bring more up, or is it getting too late? Thanks


----------



## johnboy (Mar 26, 2017)

stormy said:


> For you guys that have been hunting for years in northern Arkansas, do you think the possible rain this weekend could still bring more up, or is it getting too late? Thanks


 Should be good with the temps and rain


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

johnboy said:


> Should be good with the temps and rain


 I would think so, I haven’t seen anybody much finding the big yellow ones yet?!


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

glassman said:


> I'm not liking all this rain. A lot of my honey hole will be flooded again this year! God luck every one. Seen a post where 1 was found in Alabama today. Won't be long!!


 Hey, Glassman, didn’t know if I would catch you on here at this late date or not? If so, do you think there’s any chance of the morels still popping after this rain in north eastern part of the state? Thanks! Again, would appreciate any input from you veterans up here!


----------



## Luke (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Luke (Mar 5, 2018)

149 what what na just joking buddy of mine found these I only found a hundred had to freeze most of them


----------



## Virginia McCoskrie (Apr 27, 2018)

Luke said:


> 149 what what na just joking buddy of mine found these I only found a hundred had to freeze most of them


Hello,
I am interested in buying 400 lbs of morels for a festival tomorrow. They must be fresh. Do you have any and can you find more?


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

These were found near Harrison. Jean Marie, I yelled hello as I went through Yellville the other night.

I'm up to 10.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

*Big yellows*


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

Luke said:


> View attachment 5648
> View attachment 5649


 Are you freaking kidding me?! That’s awesome, congratulations, but where in the hell are you finding them?! In other words, on the ridges, on certain slopes, where?!


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Apr 9, 2018)

I thought the season was almost over but had my biggest day yet yesterday near Diamond City while fishing on Bull Shoals! Even left some small ones for later


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2019)

glassman said:


> Yes. I'm the 1 who usualy post the numbers from that area, but it won't happen this year for sure! Which really stinks. My honey hole is under about 6 feet of water as of yesterday. And from the water line on the trees it had come down about 4 feet. My other spots on higher ground still have not started either. Good luck everyone.


Are you the one that finds them for south Arkansas?


----------



## Shrewm Newbie (May 14, 2018)

glassman said:


> I'm not liking all this rain. A lot of my honey hole will be flooded again this year! God luck every one. Seen a post where 1 was found in Alabama today. Won't be long!!


----------



## Shrewm Newbie (May 14, 2018)

I live in New Hampshire and it's 32 degrees today. But what I'm looking for is a place where I can buy some more else so I can see what they taste like. Anybody got any info maybe buying them online or something like that.


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

Virginia McCoskrie said:


> Hello,
> I am interested in buying 400 lbs of morels for a festival tomorrow. They must be fresh. Do you have any and can you find more?


You couldn't be serious?


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Caleb said:


> Are you the one that finds them for south Arkansas?


Check out our (Arkansas Morel Hunters) group on Facebook.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Shrewm Newbie said:


> I live in New Hampshire and it's 32 degrees today. But what I'm looking for is a place where I can buy some more else so I can see what they taste like. Anybody got any info maybe buying them online or something like that.


https://www.forestglory.com/product...4-TTDqSDW3V2V2f1abMfvrel-zGz0n-KJlnHxQn4paDkQ


----------



## Dianna (Apr 8, 2019)

glassman said:


> I'm not liking all this rain. A lot of my honey hole will be flooded again this year! God luck every one. Seen a post where 1 was found in Alabama today. Won't be long!!


Yea me neither hope to find some morals today


----------



## Buzz the shroomer (Mar 29, 2020)

glassman said:


> Sorry I wad miss informed. It was in Georgia not Alabama


Been waiting all winter! I got about another month to wait here in Michigan, but hoping the rain is gonna help! Good luck to you all!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

We could use a good rain.


----------

